# Fitted an inline diffuser tonight



## durtydurty (21 Aug 2008)

Fitted a 17mm inline diffuser and my new super duper big gas bottle and everything seems hunky dory but was thinking when it comes time to clean the diffuser I will have to take the filter tubing apart and leave my filter off. 

Does anywhere sell connectors for filter tubing that can bridge the gap cut in the pipes whilst said diffuser is cleaned? 

Or can i wrap the diffuser in black plastic thus cutting out light hoping it wont need cleaning as much or at all?


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Aug 2008)

I cover mine with rags or swaths of bin liners and it has helped extend the interval between cleanings, but yes you will need to take it apart during water change time and soak in bleach. I don't know of any quick disconnect adapters that can be installed.

Cheers,


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Aug 2008)

I'd fit a couple of double taps either side of it if you want to remove it quickly.  Then you can stop the flow, uncouple the taps and remove it without draining the pipes.  Not that most attractive solution if your diffuser is on show though.


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Aug 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> I'd fit a couple of double taps either side of it if you want to remove it quickly.  Then you can stop the flow, uncouple the taps and remove it without draining the pipes.  Not that most attractive solution if your diffuser is on show though.



This is what I was thinking too.  Eheim double taps would be expensive unless you can source second hand ones.  Not sure what else you could use...


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Aug 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Ed Seeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought Fluval ones at first for my old filter to save money and to be honest switched them for Ehiem ones after a few months!  They're expensive for a reason!


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Aug 2008)

how much are they? i have an ehiem with them but just icase i decide to switch later on...


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Aug 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> how much are they? i have an ehiem with them but just icase i decide to switch later on...


Depends on the diameter of the tubbing, they range from aournd a tenner for 9mm to around fifty for 25mm!


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Aug 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Â£10 i could probobaly live with


----------



## durtydurty (22 Aug 2008)

Where do I find such a thing?


----------



## JamesM (22 Aug 2008)

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalo ... plings.asp

They're run by a bunch of idiots though. Have you tried your local MA? Have a look in the pond section...


----------



## Wolfenrook (22 Aug 2008)

I've been using aquatics online for years James and never had any problems with them at all, so calling them a bunch of idiots is a bit strong really.

You could go really flash, and actually fit a bypass.  2 Y splitters, 4 sets of taps and a short length of filter tubing, just close the taps on the diffuser and open the ones on the short length of tubing when it comes to cleaning time and you won't even need to turn your filter off.

Ade


----------



## durtydurty (22 Aug 2008)

Its behind my tank at the moment so space is at a premium!

Will look at the tap option.


----------



## JamesM (22 Aug 2008)

Wolfenrook said:
			
		

> I've been using aquatics online for years James and never had any problems with them at all, so calling them a bunch of idiots is a bit strong really.
> 
> You could go really flash, and actually fit a bypass.  2 Y splitters, 4 sets of taps and a short length of filter tubing, just close the taps on the diffuser and open the ones on the short length of tubing when it comes to cleaning time and you won't even need to turn your filter off.
> 
> Ade


They are neighbours of mine, and yes they are idiots. I've known them for nearly 20 years.


----------



## Spider Pig (22 Aug 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> They are neighbours of mine, and yes they are idiots. I've known them for nearly 20 years.



Is that professionally or just because they play loud music at night and won't cut their leylandii? Use them for most of my stuff at the moment as they seem to have good prices.


----------



## JamesM (22 Aug 2008)

Professionally. 

If you're happy to buy from a place covered in cat and rat faeces, run by owners who turn up in pyjamas, carry on  Just don't ask for a refund or you might get threatened.


----------



## Spider Pig (22 Aug 2008)

So I assume that most of their sales are online  . Well you're certainly correct that when you buy online you have no idea of the sort of place you're getting it from. So far stuff I've ordered has been mechanical and service has been good but may tend away from stuff that may be affected by such a "special" environment.


----------



## johnny70 (22 Aug 2008)

this may be a stupid question, but why can't a single tap above and below the reactor be used?


----------



## JamesM (22 Aug 2008)

Spider Pig said:
			
		

> So I assume that most of their sales are online  . Well you're certainly correct that when you buy online you have no idea of the sort of place you're getting it from. So far stuff I've ordered has been mechanical and service has been good but may tend away from stuff that may be affected by such a "special" environment.


Yup, its basically only online. They will sell over the counter, but usually don't like visitors. Years ago they had what could have been a nice shop, but it was a disgrace. Fish were a mess, live foods crawling out of boxes, rabbits stuffed in sweat boxes, etc.

Their prices are good on some items (probably because they pay remploy workers minimum wage), so if you have to use them, then do so. Just hope nothing goes wrong.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Aug 2008)

johnny70 said:
			
		

> this may be a stupid question, but why can't a single tap above and below the reactor be used?


Most likely cause you will get the contents of the reactor on the floor??


----------



## JamesM (22 Aug 2008)

I'd like to see a range of glassware that is colour coated on the inside, only on areas outside the tank though.


----------



## johnny70 (23 Aug 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> johnny70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah yes, makes sense, see I said it was a stupid question


----------



## durtydurty (27 Aug 2008)

Becasue of the way my inline diffuser is sat if the co2 pipe is disconnected from the bottle I get a constant drip of water come out of the tube.

Obviously the co2 gas pushes the water out when its connected but Im worried about it at night when I'm gonna turn it off will the water actually go into my c02 system.

I have a Dennerlee bubble counter and a solenoid so its got alot to get through before it reaches the bottle. 

Im guessing there are some sort of stops to stop the water going to far?


----------



## Ed Seeley (27 Aug 2008)

durtydurty said:
			
		

> Becasue of the way my inline diffuser is sat if the co2 pipe is disconnected from the bottle I get a constant drip of water come out of the tube.
> 
> Obviously the co2 gas pushes the water out when its connected but Im worried about it at night when I'm gonna turn it off will the water actually go into my c02 system.
> 
> ...



Fit a good check valve just after the diffuser.


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Aug 2008)

As Ed says, fit something like this on the CO2 line just before it reaches the diffuser inlet. Install it so that arrow points in the direction of gas flow.=> *Check Valve*

Cheers,


----------

